# how do i get work on an oil rig



## gavt (9 Apr 2009)

hi,
i am just wondering how to get a job as a roustabout(which is an entry level unskilled operator)on an oil rig in one of the five major rigs in the north sea?
or if anyone knows someone working on them rigs and send me contact details?
i tried googling it but nothing specific comes up on what i want to search for and all the site want me to PAY for them to get me work on the rigs!!!

id appreciate your help and replies


----------



## Locke (9 Apr 2009)

Don't know if this is any use or if you are willing to travel a little, but came across this:

http://www.oilcareers.com/content/categories/oilrig.asp


----------



## Hanks09 (9 Apr 2009)

As far as i know you do need to do a course before the oil rigs can take you on (something similar to obtaining a site safe pass before you are allowed on a building site).

Check out this one here in Donegal.

http://www.effectiveoffshore.ie/index.html


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2009)

Where's Jock? He used to work on the rigs.


----------



## tara83 (9 Apr 2009)

Here is a link to a similar question asked recently on boards.ie  Hope it is of some help 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055470722&highlight=oil+rig


----------



## clonboy (15 Apr 2009)

by helicopter


----------



## ney001 (15 Apr 2009)

clonboy said:


> by helicopter



There's always one!


----------



## clonboy (15 Apr 2009)

sorry, could not resist


----------



## Welfarite (15 Apr 2009)

http://www.effectiveoffshore.ie/.


----------

